# The First Sign of Canadian Spring....rrrrrrroll up the rrrrrrrrim (merged topic)



## CdnArtyWife (26 Feb 2007)

It's rrrrrrroll up the rrrrrrrrim to win time again!

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## niner domestic (26 Feb 2007)

I'm on a rrrrrrrollll, won my first fat pill this morning. Now for the rrrrrim with the truck...


----------



## nowhere_man (26 Feb 2007)

I always thought the first sign of a Canadian spring was a federal election.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (26 Feb 2007)

No truck this year...its a Hybrid Camry instead!

http://www.timhortons.com/en/menu/2007-rutw-prizes.html


----------



## FredDaHead (26 Feb 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> No truck this year...its a Hybrid Camry instead!
> 
> http://www.timhortons.com/en/menu/2007-rutw-prizes.html



They go from a somewhat cool truck to a shitty, fugly car, an _hybrid_ no less? What a letdown!

I guess that just means I won't have to waste my money and my tastebuds on Timmies' coffee.


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2007)

YUP !!!!
Won a doughnut this morning and am heading out to get some Tims for the gang here at work!  Wish the weather here looked more like Spring though... 8)


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Feb 2007)

Hey I love my hibrid camry, one of the best car I ever onwed....


Respect the car!!!!


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Feb 2007)

Rabbits here are dropping the winter white camo and moving to a mix brown white fur pattern. Spring must defiantly be on it's way as mother nature knows best. ;D


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2007)

You're lucky to be seeing rabbits 3rd Herd!  The only thing that's turning from white to brown is the slush on the side of the road (sigh).  You're right, Mother Nature knows best, but not in Toronto .


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2007)

I just got done saying the exact same thing to ze frau this morning.....rrrrrolll up the rrrriiimm is here so it's gotta be spring.

Regards


----------



## Pea (26 Feb 2007)

Shows that I don't have a coffee addiction at all when I don't even have a clue that this campaign comes at the same time each year.  :blotto:


----------



## Springroll (26 Feb 2007)

I noticed it was roll up the rim time when the WO brought me in my coffee this morning.

Didn't win anything though...damn it!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2007)

Won a free coffee on my first rrrroll!!  ;D


----------



## Munxcub (26 Feb 2007)

I haven't ever won anything on a roll up the rim... not even a coffe. It's actually become a joke between my wife and I.


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2007)

Just won 2 free coffees....        ;D

Regards


----------



## Munxcub (26 Feb 2007)

Show off


----------



## TN2IC (26 Feb 2007)

I won a Please play again SVP...


----------



## orange.paint (26 Feb 2007)

Seen it today,may be coinvinced to go get a black on my way home from the gym.

Spring is here in Gagetown,plus 8....

Rain
Snow
Sleet
There I said it...blame me.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2007)

still no spring here, nor a Timmies


----------



## TN2IC (26 Feb 2007)

I wonder how the guys over seas can claim a big prize from over there? Big screen TV in the room... hehehe


----------



## CdnArtyWife (26 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I wonder how the guys over seas can claim a big prize from over there? Big screen TV in the room... hehehe



Hubby tells me they are still using the festive cups over there... :

I wonder if they'll even get to play rrrrroll up the rrrrrrim.

CAW


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2007)

You have no idea what you're missing Mr. Michael (as I say this it's snowing snowballs outside).
LOL


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2007)

deedster said:
			
		

> You have no idea what you're missing Mr. Michael (as I say this it's snowing snowballs outside).
> LOL


Meh, we got enough as it is, not as bad as St. Johns though, lots of snow there.


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2007)

1st sure sign of spring?.... election campaigning & more promisses than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## deedster (27 Feb 2007)

Hey, day 2 and 3 Timmies later I have a free doughnut and a free coffee!   I must buy a lotto ticket tonight.


----------



## warspite (27 Feb 2007)

Just great.......now I want a coffee :crybaby:


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Feb 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Just great.......now I want a coffee :crybaby:


Nescafe my friend, nescafe


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> 1st sure sign of spring?.... election campaigning & more promisses than you can shake a stick at.



All the leftist social justices  have come out of hibernation:
Calgary March 17- get the troops out rally at the US consulate
Calgary March 5-9-Social International Development week


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 Feb 2007)

The Wife and I have bought a total of  7 cups of Coffee and we are both losers so far


----------



## ladybugmabj (27 Feb 2007)

Bought 3 coffees today, won on 1....I wonder if I will continue on those odds....hahahahahahahahaha!!  

I call it "Roll Up the Rim to Lose"...

I'll take a Lg, 1 sweetner, 3 cream please


----------



## Strike (27 Feb 2007)

> I'll take a Lg, 1 sweetner, 3 cream please



I think alll that cream negates the benefits of the sweetner.

Two coffees=1 donut (which I gave away).  I'm hoping for an iPod!


----------



## ladybugmabj (27 Feb 2007)

went on a diet...tried to switch to sweetner and milk... :skull:..... stuck with the sweetner....can't do Timmies' without...

My youngest son wants the IPOD...damn it, it's mine...ALL MINE!!!


----------



## Strike (27 Feb 2007)

You know they use 18% don't you?

I weaned myself from 2 cream to 1 cream and 1 milk (comes to 10% cream) and finally to 2 milk.


----------



## ladybugmabj (27 Feb 2007)

yah, I know it's high fat cream....it's just not the same!! at least it's not a triple triple anymore!!!


----------



## TN2IC (28 Feb 2007)

SIT REP

27 Feb 07 1534hrs Please play again SVP

28 Feb 07 0613hrs Please play again SVP


No luck so far...


----------



## JR84 (28 Feb 2007)

will they send the cups to kandahar??? ???


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

Can anyone tell me what they're charging for a large Double-Double in Afganistan?


----------



## niner domestic (28 Feb 2007)

I wonder if we could send our winning rims for coffees, doughnuts, cookies etc to the boy and girls in KAF?  Would the Timmies there accept them? If they will, and we can arrange it, would you guys send over your rim winnings?


----------



## Cliffy433 (28 Feb 2007)

What about the time lag on the mail?  They might not get the winners until after the contest expiry.  On another note - eventually, I'd guess every regular drinker (of Timmie Ho's) should eventually get at least a fat pill and a coffee... so...

... given the high percentage of service personnel who consume Timmie Ho's, and the large number of service personnel on this site - I would expect, given the law of large numbers and chaos theory their due - that someone who is a member here should win one of the larger prizes.  I wait with abated breath...

tlm.


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

If anyone wants to organize sending over our freebies, I'm definitely IN...but I'm not sending over the Camry or the plasma


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Feb 2007)

Im in if I win anything


----------



## Springroll (28 Feb 2007)

Didn't win anything today...sorry.


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Didn't win anything today...sorry.



Me neither


----------



## proudnurse (28 Feb 2007)

Monday, on my way to work I grabbed a tea and yes I got the roll up the rim too  ;D told me to play again though   I never had much luck winning on those. But yes, to say it is a sign of "Spring" that definately works for me because I am ready for it! Just the thought of that makes me glad!

~Rebecca~


----------



## Fraser.g (28 Feb 2007)

deedster said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what they're charging for a large Double-Double in Afganistan?



$1.50 USD

No XL cups


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> $1.50 USD


It's a shame they have to charge anything at all to those amazing folks serving our country "over there" as far as I'm concerned!  Thank you RN PRN for what you do (did).


----------



## ladybugmabj (28 Feb 2007)

They do accept Tim Horton's Gift Certificates though. I sent hubby and his section over some for Christmas...each got $5...two free coffee's...they did appreciate that!!  Also, my hometown (Ingersoll, ON), banded together to raise enough Timmie's GC for each guy to get $10. Hubby got that when he finally came back in camp.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Feb 2007)

SIT REP from TN2IC

28 Feb 07 0617hrs Please Play Again SVP
28 Feb 07 1244hrs Please Play Again SVP


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des Rolll up Sitrep:

x2 Tim's coffee's per day since Monday...

Each time, I won a Ressayez...That's a Toyota, right?

Honestly, the only thing I've ever won with the Roll-up the rim is a bagel. And I'm not a bagel person...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Honestly, the only thing I've ever won with the Roll-up the rim is a bagel. And I'm not a bagel person...



Don't feel bad about this Sig_Des, because there are some of us (myself included) who are not able to win due to the fact that a member of my direct family is an employee of Tims.  :crybaby:


----------



## warspite (28 Feb 2007)

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh, still no coffee, I had to stay in the school at lunch again :crybaby:


----------



## brihard (1 Mar 2007)

There'll be no roll up the rim in Kandahar. It was kyboshed due to logistical concerns.


----------



## JR84 (1 Mar 2007)

Thanks, I was not sure if they would use the cups at KAF.


----------



## phantomofthemuppetshow (1 Mar 2007)

Here where I reside (just a short drive out of Winnipeg), we have our own "sure fire signs of spring", apart from Tim Horton's coffee. As an aside to this, my father-in-law claims that Starbucks coffee "is stronger than beer" (not certain how he'd know this since he doesn't drink alcohol! My family doctor says the Starbucks Grande has 550 mgs of caffeine verses 100 mgs in filtered coffee . At any rate, this convention exists between several of the neighbours on our block and in the surrounding area. Everyone hereabouts knows that the signs of spring include the following items: the robins return to our midst, the trees begin to bud, the snow recedes and ***** [not her real name ] is outside yelling at her husband in the backyard. Perhaps it isn't terribly fair since I doubt she is able to help it but it generates a fair number of chuckles nevertheless. Anyway, let's enjoy our Canadian springs wherever we may be. I have no work today since the snowfall has shut down schools and the buses outside the city.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Mar 2007)

Gee, in our neck of the woods, the real first sign of spring is the road construction has started (following the great sinkhole and pothole obstacle course).


----------



## ladybugmabj (1 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Gee, in our neck of the woods, the real first sign of spring is the road construction has started (following the great sinkhole and pothole obstacle course).



I think that's everywhere!!  You should drive the Sinkhole Course in front of my sons' school!!


----------



## deedster (1 Mar 2007)

phantomofthemuppetshow said:
			
		

> I have no work today since the snowfall has shut down schools and the buses outside the city.


Here in Toronto we're just waiting for the big snow/ice storm to hit.  Hopefully we can lkeave work early and not have to come in tomorrow  ;D


----------



## Springroll (1 Mar 2007)

This morning, got myself and my WO a coffee and both of us won. 
I won a donut and he won another coffee...too bad I don't eat donuts!


----------



## Sheerin (1 Mar 2007)

So far things are going just as they have in previous years
3 XL's and nothing but please play again.

In the past 5 years I have won a grand total of 2 muffins.


----------



## Strike (1 Mar 2007)

First sign of spring?  Dodging the little (or big) poop piles left by dogs who's owners are lazy.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

SITREP

 01 March 07 at 0744hrs Please Play Again SVP
 01 March 07 at 1115hrs Please Play Again SVP
 01 March 07 at 1326hrs Please Play Again SVP

Better luck next time.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I noticed it was roll up the rim time when the WO brought me in my coffee this morning.
> 
> Didn't win anything though...damn it!



The WO brought you coffee?? It really is a new military isn't it??  

Personally I am a winner!! 3 coffees so far...ha ha  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> The WO brought you coffee?? It really is a new military isn't it??
> 
> Personally I am a winner!! 3 coffees so far...ha ha  ;D



Timmies in Stad right? They must love you. I am usally parked in front of there.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)




----------



## gaspasser (1 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> The WO brought you coffee?? It really is a new military isn't it??
> 
> Personally I am a winner!! 3 coffees so far...ha ha  ;D


Hmmm, I see somesort of intervention here, or is that the power of prayer?


----------



## Springroll (1 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> The WO brought you coffee?? It really is a new military isn't it??



Yes he did, but today I returned the favour and brought him in his morning coffee. 
Goes both ways, right?
Things seem to run way differently in this office than in any that I have ever been in before. 
It is really laid back in here provided you are a good worker. 
If you aren't then you are doing all the B***h jobs.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Timmies in Stad right? They must love you. I am usally parked in front of there.



Well I always get one on my way to work and sip it while lined up on the bridge...then I gotta get one at Stand Easy....after lunch and then one on the way home...but I haven't got a problem...twitch twitch.

Parked in front in the Base Taxi?? The big gray van? You passed me yesterday...wow it was spotless...you musta scrubbed that sucker good!! he he.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Well I always get one on my way to work and sip it while lined up on the bridge...then I gotta get one at Stand Easy....after lunch and then one on the way home...but I haven't got a problem...twitch twitch.
> 
> Parked in front in the Base Taxi?? The big gray van? You passed me yesterday...wow it was spotless...you musta scrubbed that sucker good!! he he.



If it was a military feller then yes it was me....I can't remember yesterday. And yeah we wash our vans a lot. Once we are done the day we wash them.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> If it was a military feller then yes it was me....I can't remember yesterday. And yeah we wash our vans a lot. Once we are done the day we wash them.



Can I bring mine over?? ;D


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

I don't think...I can't even bring my car in... last weekend I found out my car was black... not salt.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Mar 2007)

SIT REP 

02 Mar 04 at 0721hrs Won a Donut

The lord has been good to me.


FINALLY!

Time to whip out the beer!


----------



## deedster (2 Mar 2007)

They give good dog owners a bad name, I ALWAYS pick it up. :cdnsalute:


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2007)

Hey!!

I finally won a coffee!! I didn't win a single thing last year...and for those of you who know me, you know I drink at least 5 XL blacks a day.

Somehow, I still feel ripped off!!


----------



## proudnurse (2 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>



I Like that! This morning I did hit the drive thru on my way to work, seen the "number counter" that they use to show the winners at the drive thru window.......apparently there is 335 of them already....but alas, I still have not won. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Springroll (2 Mar 2007)

Won a coffee this morning.

So the count for me is 1 donut and 1 coffee.

Might have to head out to get one now that we just got back from a 10k march....lol...I need the "energy"


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2007)

I've won three out of five times, all from medium coffees.  Somebody up there likes me!!  :


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I've won three out of five times, all from medium coffees.  Somebody up there likes me!!  :



OK so we're all winning donuts and coffee but does anyone actually know anyone who has ever won one of the big prizes?


----------



## Fraser.g (2 Mar 2007)

A guy in PA just won the camery on Monday. Being from PA, he is concerned and doesn't know if he will give up his Chevy for the new car. :


----------



## orange.paint (2 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> OK so we'reeverybody allbut RCAC_011 are winning donuts and coffee but does anyone actually know anyone who has ever won one of the big prizes?


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> OK so we're everybody allbut RCAC_011 _and Sig_Des_ are winning donuts and coffee but does anyone actually know anyone who has ever won one of the big prizes?



3 L today...no wins.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> 3 L today.


Is that healthy?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> 3 L today...no wins.





			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Is that healthy?



Seems pretty normal to me  ;D

And I have yet to win this year  >


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Seems pretty normal to me  ;D



Yup ;D



			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Is that healthy?



What, you haven't seen those massige Tim's mugs?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Yup ;D
> 
> What, you haven't seen those massige Tim's mugs?



LOL I got one of those for when I was bouncing around the training in my T-LAV  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> OK so we're all winning donuts and coffee but does anyone actually know anyone who has ever won one of the big prizes?



My next door neighbour won the Mazda MPV in 97. Last year in Sup Coy Gagetown we had two BBQ winners!! One of the civ employees at CE in Gagetown last year won a vehicle as well.

But, of course in in Belleville, I got to watch my other neighbours son (in-debt up to his ears due to his University) scratch his "Cash For Life" card (and WIN!!!) recd at his surprise 19th birthday party during a weekend at home!! Good kid too. Quite the birthday party that turned out to be I tell you!!


----------



## orange.paint (3 Mar 2007)

So...wanna move next door?


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 Mar 2007)

I need some of your luck... 9 cups bought so far..... 0 winners


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Mar 2007)

Vern, I'm moving in next door to you when I get to G'town... or maybe across the street, since that one hasn't been *hit* yet, and it looks about due.

Nic


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Mar 2007)

Got me my first win last night, Cuppa coffee.
Was working night trauma shift and needed it! A good Samaritan medic made a stop for me.
I needed it!

GF


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2007)

I got two gagnes un beigne/donut here sitting on my desk in my office.ANYONE who wishes to have these can PM me as I don't eat em.

Otherwise dans la poubelle(sp?)


----------



## Strike (4 Mar 2007)

If you win a donut you can get a muffin or cookie instead.


----------



## Sheerin (4 Mar 2007)

Today was a auspicious day for me, for I finally won a Free Coffee!  My first win in 3 years and only my second win in about 5!

So i'm happy!


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2007)

I only buy large black coffee's.And the occasional bagel on saturday mornings with the wife and kid.

Anyone in Gagetown area drop me a line for a total of 3 donuts now.No one at work will take em.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> I only buy large black coffee's.And the occasional bagel on saturday mornings with the wife and kid.
> 
> Anyone in Gagetown area drop me a line for a total of 3 donuts now.No one at work will take em.



a place of work where no one wants fat pills? *sniff* brings tears of joy to my eyes...


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2007)

Mostly due to fitness............somewhat due to shame.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

Ex_RCAC: I'm not in Gagetown as I type this; however, I will take them off your hands: just PM me as I'll be there next week (what an ex-mortarman won't do for doughnuts!)




(PS: I'm serious: I'd love to have those doughnuts!)


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Anyone in Gagetown area drop me a line for a total of 3 donuts now.No one at work will take em.



Hey!! Wait a minute!! I thought you invited me out for caffeine this week?? I eat donuts dude!! Bring the tabs with you!!

Back off VonG...get your own donuts!!


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey!! Wait a minute!! I thought you invited me out for caffeine this week?? I eat donuts dude!! Bring the tabs with you!!


How DARE you threaten to deprive a mortar-dude from not having doughnuts?  

Oh, wait, sup tech, eh?  OK, you take them: I don't want a M109, a Leo C2 and fifteen Tac Vests on my clothing docs ;D


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2007)

Woah!
Now this is what I would expect in old A sqn!Per's fighting over donuts!

VonG you got one.

Vern I bring the others along.

Next one's I get what could I do....

GERBER FIGHTS BEHIND J-7!!!

....sweet......


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> GERBER FIGHTS BEHIND J-7!!!
> 
> ....sweet......



I'd pay to see that!


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Woah!
> Now this is what I would expect in old A sqn!Per's fighting over donuts!
> 
> VonG you got one.
> ...


I'd lose this one: hands down.  I lost mine in the training area YEARS ago, and have decided unilaterally to not submit any paperwork since the process involved the sacrifice of virgins, three goats and one first-born male.  Also, The Librarian is a Sup Tech, and probably has access to more Gerbers than I have fingers, so.....


;D


----------



## warspite (4 Mar 2007)

Yay I won a doughnut ​


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'd pay to see that!



Really?How much?

This could be my freedom 35!


			
				Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> I'd lose this one: hands down.  I lost mine in the training area YEARS ago, and have decided unilaterally to not submit any paperwork since the process involved the sacrifice of virgins, three goats and one first-born male.
> ;D



hummmm....sounds like a cool pregame show.Now entry theme's....


"fresh after sacrificing,and the proud owner of a new SOG......."


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

The good Hauptmann would probably be disqualified as soon as the ref noticed his aftermarket multi-tool


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The good Hauptmann would probably be disqualified as soon as the ref noticed his aftermarket multi-tool


The good Hauptmann would never use anything that Her Majesty didn't issue him


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> The good Hauptmann would never use anything that Her Majesty didn't issue him



That sounds like Royal talk to me...


----------



## aesop081 (4 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That sounds like Royal talk to me...



"its our fault...you pass"


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That sounds like Royal talk to me...



Watch out Des, I married one of those boys. You too could find your name on the fight-night marquee!!  >


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

Another busy day ahead, looks like I'll be hitting that drivethru on the way to work  ;D let's see how I make out! Hopefully I will win.........Something!

Rebecca


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Watch out Des, I married one of those boys. You too could find your name on the fight-night marquee!!  >



I'm down...I still have my issued gerber, and you know us Jimmies...we'll fight dirty if we have too  ;D


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2007)

Better watch out Des.Being a jimmy you never know what will happen......look at that poor statue in Kingston......*shudder*


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Better watch out Des.Being a jimmy you never know what will happen......look at that poor statue in Kingston......*shudder*



I like to think of that "incident" as an unfortunate circumcision..Jimmy's still plenty big


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm down...I still have my issued gerber, and you know us Jimmies...we'll fight dirty if we have too  ;D



I'm a red-headed girl; trust me, you _will_ lose!!


----------



## Strike (5 Mar 2007)

So my winnings now stand at 1 donut and 2 coffees.  Considering I limit myself to one a day that's not that bad.  And I tend to make my own coffee on the weekends so no Timmies on Sat and Sun.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Mar 2007)

Damn still haven't won  :crybaby: 

Maybe I should switch from XL to L I might win then ;D


----------



## Springroll (5 Mar 2007)

Won a coffee from a Timmie's up island this weekend when I went on a small road trip to Qualicum.

Nothing today though


----------



## Strike (6 Mar 2007)

Just won another coffe today.  I now stand at 1 donut and 3 coffees.  Wish I could get one of the other prizes, like the iPod or TV.


----------



## orange.paint (6 Mar 2007)

I'm up to 4 donuts and finally 1 coffee.


----------



## Fraser.g (12 Mar 2007)

And for the ultimate in Timmies addict.....

http://www.leevalley.com:80/gifts/page.aspx?c=1&p=56683&cat=4,104,53210

I am up to two coffee with no fat pills yet!

GF


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Mar 2007)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> And for the ultimate in Timmies addict.....
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com:80/gifts/page.aspx?c=1&p=56683&cat=4,104,53210
> 
> ...



 :rofl:   For the Timmie's Addict with every thing!!  :rofl:


----------



## niner domestic (12 Mar 2007)

So does this mean you don't want it anymore IHS?


----------



## harry8422 (12 Mar 2007)

just wont my first coffee and my buddie got a fat pill


----------



## deedster (12 Mar 2007)

After 2 weeks @ 2 large w/ milk per day ...YAY!  2 coffees in a row!
This will help keep me awake during this period of "time change"


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> So does this mean you don't want it anymore IHS?



It's kinda cool but it's not that difficult to roll them yourself.
I always have trouble trying to roll them on my motorcycle though!!


----------



## orange.paint (12 Mar 2007)

I was watching the story CTV done on the device.I thought the idea was good for a novelty item,however have these people been properly shown how to roll up the rim?

*Face the prize area towards your body,gripping with thumbs on the arrows and index fingers directly on the opposite side of the cup.

*grip index and thumbs together,collapsing the cup together.

*with a firm grip roll upwards,displaying the prize.

All I seen was people biting it and trying to roll it up without collapsing the cup.Looked like a commercial selling special knifes.And showing how difficult cutting apples are without the special knife.(Woman frustrated shaking head and squashing the apple,next shot cutting finger from slipping knife)

Nice for a stocking stuffer,however I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## naturalysam (13 Mar 2007)

I love that this year there giving away hybrids. for the general public there great I guess not the best for the military way of life tho. yay I won a donut thanks to my bf forcing me to let him buy me a tea yay


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Mar 2007)

naturalysam said:
			
		

> I love that this year there giving away hybrids. for the general public there great I guess not the best for the military way of life tho. yay I won a donut thanks to my bf forcing me to let him buy me a tea yay



My head hurts.

naturalysam, welcome to the site...It might be easier for people to get what you're trying to say with just some basic punctuation and grammar.

MSN speak is frowned upon here...

You'll see the rainbow message soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Sheerin (14 Mar 2007)

To date i've had about 30 XL's since the start of the contest, and i've won only one free coffee.  So i'm batting a very unhealthy 0.04.  I'm unlucky.  So given that the odds of winning food prizes are 1 in 9, the probability of me only winning once thus far is about 3.4%.  I should win soon...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Mar 2007)

Won a coffee today and a donut yesterday...free coffee break tomorrow...WOO HOO!! ;D


----------



## naturalysam (15 Mar 2007)

I will try my best to change my bad habits.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2007)

I still haven't won   I think its rigged  ;D


----------



## Strike (15 Mar 2007)

Now up to 3 coffees and a donut!  Won a coffee today.


----------



## niner domestic (15 Mar 2007)

After a small dry patch...(namely because my clerk has been trying all week to switch me over to Chai Latte from the other coffee shop) I have won, 2 coffees, 3 fat pills and renewed hope that a vehicle has my name on it.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> After a small dry patch...(namely because my clerk has been trying all week to switch me over to Chai Latte from the other coffee shop) I have won, 2 coffees, 3 fat pills and renewed hope that a vehicle has my name on it.



Resist temptation (it's Lent after all!). Timmy's is where it's at. Especially for Roll up the Rim!


----------



## niner domestic (15 Mar 2007)

haha, for Lent I gave up buying shoes (and hubs is petitioning your boss to see if we can extend Lent all year round). My clerk, although a valiant effort was made this past week to convert me to the other side, remembered today that her performance review is coming up soon and without my Tim's it could get ugly (for her).  However, any transgressions of the past week on her part for pushing the funky tea instead of my double double are now forgiven that we have a couple of freebies.  She'd get promoted if I won the car...


----------



## beach_bum (15 Mar 2007)

Yay!  I finally won a coffee today.   ;D


----------



## CdnArtyWife (15 Mar 2007)

Had a coffee with cream...nothing.
Switched to milk...three coffee winners in a row...
Had a tea...nothing.

I'm sticking with Lg 1 sugar 3 milk...that seems to be the ticket for me.

 ;D

CAW


----------



## proudnurse (16 Mar 2007)

I have finally won  ;D I won a coffee on Wednesday of this week. Next time I go to work, I guess my cup of java or tea is on Tim's!

Rebecca


----------



## gaspasser (16 Mar 2007)

Me and my niner had 10 coffees this week...and finally got a free coffee today...


----------



## deedster (16 Mar 2007)

Congratulations BYT !!!!!
I bought the BOSS a coffee yesterday and HE won a free coffee...we're fighting over who gets the freebie :argument:


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> we're fighting over who gets the freebie :argument:



At least it wasn't a car !

Anyone remember the battle for a car between 2 families,
as 2 young girls ''roll up a rim'' and find a car   ?


----------



## deedster (16 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> At least it wasn't a car !
> 
> Anyone remember the battle for a car between 2 families,
> as 2 young girls ''roll up a rim'' and find a car   ?



Yup, one of the little girls found the cup in a garbage can in a schoolyard and the other girl rolled up the rim.  I think the teacher who threw the cup away got into the battle too!  Mon Dieu! :


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Mar 2007)

Ah yes Naked Greed! That teacher was a real Professional eh?


----------



## deedster (16 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Ah yes Naked Greed! That teacher was a real Professional eh?


If I remember correctly it was right here in Toronto-the-Good that it haoppened...figures >


----------



## niner domestic (16 Mar 2007)

It was in St Jerome Quebec.  http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060308/tim_hortons_fight_060308/20060309/


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Mar 2007)

I had a goooood laugh.  The sister just won a I-pod !!!!! But, as I said a while back, because of a direct family member being an employee of Tim Horton's, we (being my entire direct family) are not eligible to win. Actually, we're not even supposed to be able to get the roll up cups, but a drive across town to another Tim Horton's fixes that.


----------



## deedster (27 Mar 2007)

That really sucks!
Can I have it  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2007)

So far this year I have won but two cups of coffee  :'(

I WANT AN IPOD TOO  :crybaby:

Oh yeah, I can't win that either because my wife works for Tim's.  :-[


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Mar 2007)

The next sign of Spring has arrived my mother (my bride's mother in law) has arrived for her annual Easter visit. 
LORD HAVE MERCY!


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 Mar 2007)

I know what your saying, My mother-in-law is coming up April 6-9 should be fun  :-\


----------



## Cliffy433 (27 Mar 2007)

Well, since the start of the contest - I'd say my AVERAGE purchase is around 1x XL and 1x L per day.

I have won two coffees.  That's it.

Usually, I win a prize about every 3 - 4 coffees.  I eat 50% of the fat pills and throw the rest away.  The coffees I drink.

Terrible odds this year... esp since a car was already given away in Prince Albert - the odds of a decent prize appearing in Saskatoon have diminished considerably.  Poop.

tlm.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> That really sucks!
> Can I have it  ;D




....... ??.. hmm.... ummm, ...no


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Feb 2008)

Well, the new season has begun, and I am currently sitting on a 100% winning streak. I won a donut.  ;D .... well, officially the brother-in-law won a donut, (I'm not technically allowed to obtain a roll up cup with a family member being an employee) seeing how he purchased the coffee (with my money) and was kind enough to let me drink it.  >

Midget


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Feb 2008)

Damn I'm 0-2    :crybaby:


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Feb 2008)

Hmm, I soon need to get myself to Marystown


----------



## Strike (25 Feb 2008)

0-1 as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2008)

1-1!!  ;D  And it's a coffee!!!!


----------



## Old Ranger (25 Feb 2008)

0 for 2


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 1-1!!  ;D  And it's a coffee!!!!



I'll trade you my donut for your coffee. I'm going to need as many of them as I can possibly get in order to accomplish my goal: I, Uncle-Midget-Boyd, am going to win that boat.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2008)

_Ofersix_

Moe: Beotch.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Feb 2008)

First cup and a DONUT!!  ;D

Now for the boat. Wait, I can't win :-[ 9D works for Timmies  :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Moe: Beotch.



Oh, come on, that's probably the only thing I'll win besides doughnuts and cookies........mmmm doughnuts..... ;D


----------



## Strike (26 Feb 2008)

0-2

Not starting out too well.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (26 Feb 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> 0-2
> 
> Not starting out too well.



Same.... stupid false hopes...


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2008)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> Same.... stupid false hopes...



YUP...Réessayez S.V.P.  
But I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for the Matrix...and am now going to go take my happy pills  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damn I'm 0-4   :crybaby:



Now I'm starting to get pissed


----------



## Strike (27 Feb 2008)

0-4   :rage: Now I'm just getting pissed off!


----------



## Old Ranger (27 Feb 2008)

0-6....This year I'm keeping all the play agains and see if a certain number will get me a least a cookie!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damn I'm 0-6    :crybaby:


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Feb 2008)

I am at 0-5 as well...grrrr


----------



## Strike (28 Feb 2008)

I'm now sitting at 0-8. :crybaby:


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2008)

1 for about 30.

A coffee ---- 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Feb 2008)

Finnally got a coffee ;D

*Important*,  roll the entire rim, not just at the arrow. Missprints last year had more than Play again on some cups.


----------



## Teflon (29 Feb 2008)

Right on!

I didn't win anything but the good people at timmys have invited me to Try Again!


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Feb 2008)

0-8


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Feb 2008)

0-0... nearest Timmie's is in St Albert, about 60 KM from my house.


----------



## JesseWZ (29 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> 0-0... nearest Timmie's is in St Albert, about 60 KM from my house.


That is an atrocity. You should contact Jack Layton and ask him to lobby for funding to assist Tim Horton's branches in small communities.


----------



## exgunnertdo (29 Feb 2008)

Rumour going around is that someone in our building here in the NCR (Gatineau) won a car yesterday...Darn, that's one less chance for me.

Also rumoured that someone on my floor won a GPS today.

I'm 0-4   :'(


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Feb 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Rumour going around is that someone in our building here in the NCR (Gatineau) won a car yesterday...Darn, that's one less chance for me.



If it's anyone on the 4th floor, LStL, I'll be torqued!


----------



## exgunnertdo (29 Feb 2008)

GPS is 4th floor (D-4 side), Car is rumoured to be one of the ladies in CANEX.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Feb 2008)

I have not had a Canadian spring since 1994!

Speaking of season changes, today is the first day of fall down here, ya 01 Mar. In reality we have two seasons in the tropics, warm and hot (mixed in with wet and dry of course), and TF the hot season is over, although it will still push into the mid-high 30s at times over the next moth or two.

Its just after 0600, already 22C, but windy and it wants to rain, the sun has just cracked over the Coral Sea.


----------



## Love793 (29 Feb 2008)

I spend $700 + a year in coffee alone at Timmies, and all I get is a lousy Doughnut! ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Feb 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I spend $700 + a year in coffee alone at Timmies, and all I get is a lousy Doughnut! ;D



Maybe they don't want to have you win, when you call their merchandise "lousy."  

Midget


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (29 Feb 2008)

> I have not had a Canadian spring since 1994!
> 
> Speaking of season changes, today is the first day of fall down here, ya 01 Mar. In reality we have two seasons in the tropics, warm and hot (mixed in with wet and dry of course), and TF the hot season is over, although it will still push into the mid-high 30s at times over the next moth or two.
> 
> Its just after 0600, already 22C, but windy and it wants to rain, the sun has just cracked over the Coral Sea.



Sucks to be me :crybaby: Looking out the window at 2 feet of snow and freezing my a** off. 

And then theres Wes, with all the scantally clad women, sunshine and 30 degrees weather. Wes I hate you!!  

Cheers.


----------



## Yrys (29 Feb 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> And then theres Wes, with all the scantally clad women, sunshine and 30 degrees weather. Wes I hate you!!



From Valentine's Day gift-giving deadline approaching


			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Jacinthe, ha, I am over it all. The more I date, the more I love my cats, and if its lust I am after, a little bit of horizontal refreshment, I'll use my accent to charm the locals, go back to their place, and leave in the morning.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Wes



I was going to say you don't have any reason to hate Wes, he's out of the love business at the moment.
But hey, maybe you would like to be in the same place   .


----------



## deedster (29 Feb 2008)

Grunt, I'm with you (weather-wise, anyway
...I'd definitely prefer scantilly-clad men, to be sure!
AND 0 for 12 on top of it all.
It sucks to be me too   :'(
(but I don't hate Wes...he might invite me down there one of these days  ;D)


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Feb 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> From Valentine's Day gift-giving deadline approaching
> I was going to say you don't have any reason to hate Wes, he's out of the love business at the moment.
> But hey, maybe you would like to be in the same place   .



Out of the love business YES, but not out of the lust business, ha!

Jacinthe, i did get your PM, bust just to lazy to respond, but I will  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (1 Mar 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Out of the love business YES, but not out of the lust business, ha!
> 
> Jacinthe, i did get your PM, *bust* just to lazy to respond, but I will  ;D


Honest typo... or Freudian slip?


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2008)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Honest typo... or Freudian slip?



Knowing Wes, it probably was one of those "accidently on purpose" types of deals.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2008)

Haven't even won a coffee yet....grrrr


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Mar 2008)

That was an honest typo, but my sub-concious must have been wandering


----------



## IntlBr (1 Mar 2008)

0, 8 and 1 is my record.

I bought a friend a coffee today and his cup won.  He tried to press it on me, but I insisted that he'd earned it through a successful rim-rolling technique.  One of these days I'll win something.  I think at this rate I'll have paid for the SUV before I win it.


----------



## emmiee (1 Mar 2008)

Closet Timmies to me is  249 km (146 miles)

 :crybaby:


emma


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I've got a 'donut' tab stuck in my wallet from last year. Better cash it in before it moulds away on me...


----------



## Trinity (2 Mar 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Closet Timmies to me is  249 km (146 miles)



Facebook has a roll up to win application


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damn I'm 0-12    :crybaby:



Guess 13 is my lucky number, won a free coffee.

New tally: 1-13


----------



## soccer girl (11 Mar 2008)

I haven't won any thing yet, but my gym teacher apparently won a coffee during gym.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Mar 2008)

Finally get to go to Tims tomorrow. Wish me luck ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder. I've got a 'donut' tab stuck in my wallet from last year. Better cash it in before it moulds away on me...



WARNING! I just tried to cash in my 'donut' tab from last year and they wouldn't take it. Harrrrumph.... Use it or lose it, folks.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Mar 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> WARNING! I just tried to cash in my 'donut' tab from last year and they wouldn't take it. Harrrrumph.... Use it or lose it, folks.



Ha well they took my last year's coffee!! AND.....I WON A COFFEE YESTERDAY!!!! Treated my honey to a free coffee.....how good is that??? ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2008)

Damn, 0-1


----------



## Sheerin (28 Mar 2008)

something weird is going on, I've won 3 time in the last week an a half, 2 coffees and one doughnut.  something just isn't right....


----------



## Yrys (28 Mar 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> something weird is going on, I've won 3 time in the last week an a half, 2 coffees and one doughnut.  something just isn't right....



If winning that much is weird, share   !


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Mar 2008)

A LS rolled up a new Bayliner onboard today!

Saw it with my own eyes!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A LS rolled up a new Bayliner onboard today!
> 
> Saw it with my own eyes!



That is good news. I'm beginning to be sceptical than anyone wins anything beyond a free coffee or donut as I'd never met anyone who won the big ticket items....congrats to LS Bloggins! ;D


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2008)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> That is good news. I'm beginning to be sceptical than anyone wins anything beyond a free coffee or donut as I'd never met anyone who won the big ticket items....congrats to LS Bloggins! ;D




My boss won a GPS... too bad he only drives a desk at work.


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2008)

http://digital.montrealgazette.com/epaper/viewer.aspx

not sure if others have seen this in the papers on March 28th
"feel good" feature on Timmies at Kandahar.
Above beyond the Free coffee & doughnuts Roll up the rim prizes in KAF are:  
Camo Timmy ball caps,
100 X hand held GPS units
5 x 1000$ "grand" prizes

Ghurkas love their French Vanilla Cappucinos
Dutch love their Hot Chocolates
Americans love their triple/triples & four by fours........


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Ghurkas love their French Vanilla Cappucinos
> Dutch love their Hot Chocolates
> Americans love their triple/triples & four by fours........



 :-X


Whatever happen to the NATO standard "Large Double double"?


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A LS rolled up a new Bayliner onboard today!
> 
> Saw it with my own eyes!



Hopefully he already owns the truck required to tow the damn thing around.  :-X


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hopefully he already owns the truck required to tow the damn thing around.  :-X



That's how I got my truck.Coinvinced my wife to let me buy a large boat.Then "overlooked" the fact my 2003 lancer couldnt haul a 18 foot pimped out boat.

We the went truck shopping.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hopefully he already owns the truck required to tow the damn thing around.  :-X



I"m sure if he sends a MSE Req for one we can help him out. 5 ton? Boom truck? Tractor? 40 ton crane?


----------



## Yrys (29 Mar 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Whatever happen to the NATO standard "Large Double double"?



Ok. Let me start by writing that I only buy hot chocolate at Tim's.

So a Double double is a coffe, right ?


----------



## dangerboy (29 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Ok. Let me start by writing that I only buy hot chocolate at Tim's.
> 
> So a Double double is a coffe, right ?



It is a coffee with two cream and two sugar


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2008)

and a 4 X 4 is 4 cream and 4 sugar.......


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> and a 4 X 4 is 4 cream and 4 sugar.......



And here's what you're like after drinking it.....


----------



## kratz (23 Feb 2009)

Someone was posting that Roll up the Rim to Win ( RUTRTW ) has started again. I remembered there was a mega thread on the topic and thought it was time to bring this out. Still have to get myself a Timmy's so 0-0 so far.  ;D


----------



## Harris (23 Feb 2009)

I'm 1 for 1 so far.  Got a fat pill.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Feb 2009)

Freaking rules. It's torture staring at the boxes of roll up cups out back and knowing that I'm S.O.L.   I really wanted that 10 grand.
Oddball


----------



## brihard (24 Feb 2009)

I got my first 'please play again' in a Kandahar cup this morning. Just like home.  ;D


----------



## catalyst (24 Feb 2009)

Try explaining "Roll Up the Rim to Win" to a Dane  or the Dutch 

So just curious, how long is the wait in line?


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Feb 2009)

0 for 1 so far. That's usual for me though, I never win


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2009)

I was there 3 times today, 0830 about 10 minutes inline, 1500 was straight in, and 1930 10 minutes again.....  All I got was "Please Pay Again"   ;D


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

Doh... please try again!  

Drats!


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2009)

What are the prizes in KAF this year?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Feb 2009)

Today, hubby got his first cup of 'roll up the rim' coffee this morning ;D

Walking into the compound at work this morning he dropped it on the ground. :'(

Rolled up the rim.....won a free coffee with the spilled coffee cup :nod:


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2009)

O fer 6


----------



## Journeyman (24 Feb 2009)

Nothing.

Stupid Starbucks cup


----------



## George Wallace (24 Feb 2009)

0 for 5


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nothing.
> 
> Stupid Starbucks cup



You are _such_ an asshole.  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Feb 2009)

0/1 so far, going to try again tomorrow morning, teeth too sensitive today from the dental work.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Feb 2009)

0 for 3


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

0 for 1.  I hardly buy Tim's any more.  Just happened to get one today as I was visiting our new section at the Montfort in Ottawa and there's one right inside.


----------



## catalyst (25 Feb 2009)

Prizes this year (coffee and donuts, of course):

- 100 laptops
- 1000 hats (there, ya can all stop trying to take my hat!)
- 5 x 1000 dollars

Still lots left. 

Strike - I requested a lucky cup for you,  did they give you one?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Feb 2009)

0 for 5 so far...

GRR


----------



## kratz (25 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> 0 for 5 so far...
> 
> GRR



Mike,

I think spell check must be broken. I thought the contest was rrrrolll not GRR?  ;D ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Feb 2009)

No no, in Quebec we say GGGGRRRRRoll up the rebord because we never win.  All the prizes are in Ontario.


----------



## canadian4ever (25 Feb 2009)

0 - 0 as no Tim's close. Maybe on the weekend we will be close to a Timmy's in Esqimalt as need to make a trip to Country Grocer.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Feb 2009)

A bombardier in the TOC won a Laptop!  The Sgt bought coffee, and voila, elle a gagne un ordinateur!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2009)

I starter the year off on a good note 

PLEASE PLAY AGAIN


----------



## R. Jorgensen (26 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> No no, in Quebec we say GGGGRRRRRoll up the rebord because we never win.  All the prizes are in Ontario.



Last year a fellow in Calgary came in when I was sitting reading the newspaper during a nice bowl of Chili, he had won the boat.

Could it be that it's rigged to the English advantage? Oh, the possibilities...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

But then why don't they have special cups for the English people stuck in QC?  So I can finally win something??


----------



## catalyst (26 Feb 2009)

Apparently............the rumor on base (NOT OFFICIAL) is medium coffees have more...........but thats just what people tell me...........

Will trade a hat (or two) for a laptop


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> Could it be that it's rigged to the English advantage? Oh, the possibilities...



Could it be that statistically Timmies Roll up the Rim is found 99% outside of the Province of Quebec (where Dunkin Donuts does not offer Tim Horton's cups)?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

Catalyst, is there such thing as an "offcial" rumour?


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Apparently............the rumor on base (NOT OFFICIAL) is medium coffees have more...........but thats just what people tell me...........
> 
> Will trade a hat (or two) for a laptop


All I have is medium coffees, and I'm 0 for 3 now


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I always get XL, I "played again" on my first one, but got a free coffee with my second.  With that free coffee, I won another....It's no car but still it's free 
So overall, i'm 2 out of 3 on XL's


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

0 for 7 on Large teas..


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I wonder if Large Coffees would have done better?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

haha, I was going to specify that it was an important difference...


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Feb 2009)

1 for 5 on large coffee here


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I guess it does make a difference if it's coffee vs. tea...

So other than sizes, how much of a factor does location play?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2009)

I'm at 0 for 9 now and have really started the anti-Quebec conspiracy theory.  Can anyone confirm a winning cup in "La Belle Province"?


----------



## TimBit (27 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I'm at 0 for 9 now and have really started the anti-Quebec conspiracy theory.  Can anyone confirm a winning cup in "La Belle Province"?



Not me anyway...pfff. Astonishingly, crossed the borde into the center of the civilized universe, i.e. Ottawa, and got a free coffee. That must be how they attract people here...


----------



## kratz (27 Feb 2009)

I finally made it onto the board, posting a 0/4 so far today.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2009)

Okay, I have located a winning cup in Montreal!!! It is a medium, and was a coffee winner.


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Feb 2009)

We do win in Québec... sometimes... 

March 2006: two kids found a winning cup and their parents fought over who should keep the RAV4.  :nod:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/yourspace/timhortons_winner.html


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2009)

And maybe that's why they don't give us winning cups anymore?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2009)

0 for 2 (Ottawa Airport today).


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Feb 2009)

1-4 baby!


----------



## xena (27 Feb 2009)

I just won a doughnut.

Hey, I just noticed they spelled it "donut" on the cup.  I wonder why?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Feb 2009)

xena said:
			
		

> I just won a doughnut.
> 
> Hey, I just noticed they spelled it "donut" on the cup.  I wonder why?


Hehehe me too!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2009)

"Donut" takes up less space.   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2009)

It's the insidious Americanization of our culture that will only increase should the CBC not get bailed out to act as a bulwark.



*edit*  Forgot this guy  8)


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2009)

I guess I got one of the Québec cups today...


----------



## eurowing (28 Feb 2009)

Yay!!!  Finally won after 16 large black coffee......  a doughnut!  I sense I am on a roll, can a KAF Timmies hat be next?? :


----------



## - m i l l e y - (28 Feb 2009)

I've won 5 free coffees and a free doughnut on XL coffees
XL's seem to have pretty good odds this year (for me at least)
note: the car's probably in the smalls though, not as many buyers for them....


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

I don't think the small size cups even have "Roll Up The Rim" rims.


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Feb 2009)

pretty sure it's just m, l, xl


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Feb 2009)

My store gave away 2 Tim Cards and a Laptop yesterday.  I think I deserve a bonus in my next pay....

Oddball


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Mar 2009)

Won 3 coffees so far, I've only bought 2 cups since I got back.

WrenchBender


----------



## catalyst (1 Mar 2009)

One of our regular regulars one two laptops


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2009)

Well, week 1 for me = 22 coffee.

Not a single winner.


----------



## eurowing (1 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, week 1 for me = 22 coffee.
> 
> Not a single winner.


 I thought my run was bad....  I am now 1 doughnut for 18 lg black, but that Wrenchbender guy.. hmmm  Me thinks he should see a proctologist!   ;D


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Mar 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> but that Wrenchbender guy.. hmmm  Me thinks he should see a proctologist!   ;D


You keep my A$$ put of this thread :clubinhand:
I'm off tomorrow any one up for a boardwalk meet ????

WrenchBender


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2009)

I bought one Timmies so far.. and won. I won't chance it any more this year. I might upset my record.


----------



## Yrys (1 Mar 2009)

1 for 1 (green tea  , for a coffee)


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Mar 2009)

1/2; Got a free Doughnut from a Medium Hot Chocolate... It seems I only win when I'm not the one buying...


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

Aargh... tossed my cup before checking this PM... will have to dumpster dive... NOT!


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

I'm 0/1.. no great loss to the world though.  I never win anything.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Mar 2009)

I won!!!

I want to avoid everyone trying to be my friend so I will not mention what item I won but needless to say I am one happy camper!!!


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Heh...Bzzz - you got a coffee & a muffin!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Mar 2009)

Please.. I did MUCH better than that....






a donut.


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

heh... the donut will be gone by the time I get to your office!
Enjoy!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2009)

Timmies has let me down.  Not only am I still 0 for 20, but it was -51 with windchill on the pistol ranges on Sat.     Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Where is Spring?


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Timmies has let me down.  Not only am I still 0 for 20, but it was -51 with windchill on the pistol ranges on Sat.     Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Where is Spring?



Wait for it George ...

9er with the black hat brought me in a coffee at lunch ... must be sucking up to me for some reason or another. 

I just rolled it up to find a "Win / gagnez un cafe / coffee"

1 for 30 now; your time is coming. 

Better than the *ONE DAMN COOKIE * that I ended up winning last year.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2009)

Prize distribution for this year (including Khandahar)



> http://www.chainleader.com/article/CA6639534.htmlTim Hortons has also created a special edition of Roll up the Rim to Win for military personnel serving at Kandahar Air Field (KAF) in Afghanistan where Tim Hortons operates a specially designed food-service trailer. *Prizes for the Kandahar edition include 5 cash prizes of $1,000, 100 Toshiba Laptops, 1000 special edition Tim Hortons Kandahar hats and over 6,000 food prizes. Roll Up the Rim to Win at KAF will also begin on February 23rd*.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (2 Mar 2009)

Did not win anything on RUTRTW, as I never do because I don't drink tea or coffee, but went through the drive-thru and the guy ahead of me bought my Ice Cap for me.  ;D

Must be some good Karma coming my way, as I had just dropped off the last of the care packages off at the MFRC to 5 different soldiers before their tours are over.  And in some of them was Timmies coffee and Timbits.  :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## Sheerin (2 Mar 2009)

Second coffee of the season was a winner, one free cup of coffee. 

I was quite pleased.


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

I am 1 for 3  I won a coffee today from my tea.


----------



## Azizti (5 Mar 2009)

I got 3 out of 5. And every year I usually get half of my coffees  payed for by timmies because of RUTRTW.  ;D
Maybe I suck up all the luck from quebec  >


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

That or you are drinking all the coffee in Quebec.   ;D


----------



## Azizti (5 Mar 2009)

Guilty  :-X

In my defense though, I worked in a Timmie's for 2 years, so it was too easy to drink it then!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

Well, black-hatted Darrell won a freakin' coffee yesterday ...

With the Timmies that I bought him.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, black-hatted Darrell won a freakin' coffee yesterday ...
> 
> With the Timmies that I bought him.



See....Now you are even.  


And the good karma goes around.



Harri.......Harri.......


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> See....Now you are even.
> 
> 
> And the good karma goes around.
> ...



Well yeah, he bought me one that won and I bought him one that won.

Problem is between us, we buy 6 a day ... ALL for me. He only drinks one or two a WEEK.   (him preferring, of course, beer above caffeine).

Damn black hats ... I may have to get rid of him if he keeps this up ...  >


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well yeah, he bought me one that won and I bought him one that won.
> 
> Problem is between us, we buy 6 a day ... ALL for me. He only drinks one or two a WEEK.   (him preferring, of course, beer above caffeine).
> 
> Damn black hats ... I may have to get rid of him if he keeps this up ...  >



Hold on there........You can make a fortune on bottles.


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hold on there........You can make a fortune on bottles.



What? Are you suggesting that I steal his bottles and depart Griffins with them stuffed in my bra? They won't fit!!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2009)

You drink Timmies in Griffins ?  That is sacrilegious.


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You drink Timmies in Griffins ?  That is sacrilegious.



N_ooooooooooo_. He drinks his BEER in Griffins ... I drink rum & cokes in Griffins.  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

I am now at 3 wins so far (have lost count of how many purchases though)

2 beeengs and one coffee.  Problem is, I think one of the winning beeengs went through the washer/dryer.  A recovery mission is set for the next time I can get my fat ass down to the basement to bring up the laundry....


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I am now at 3 wins so far (have lost count of how many purchases though)
> 
> 2 beeengs and one coffee.  Problem is, I think one of the winning beeengs went through the washer/dryer.  A recovery mission is set for the next time I can get my fat ass down to the basement to bring up the laundry....



YOU won a bang!!??

Arggghhhhh, why can't I win the stuff with the good calorie counts?? I had one yesterday at lunch, but I had to pay for mine. Old Fashioned Sugar ... in case you're wondering which type of bang I prefer.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

You are pronouncing it wrong... a beeeng (very anglicized accent when you say it).

I love old fashined sugar.  That and honey dipped, the same way I my women.. hehe


----------



## kratz (7 Mar 2009)

A couple of weeks into the contest and we're at 0/14 so far. It's a lousy year to win a coffee/muffin.


----------



## Azizti (8 Mar 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> A couple of weeks into the contest and we're at 0/14 so far. It's a lousy year to win a coffee/muffin.



Your one unlucky person!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

Darrell just won another coffee. That's 3 winning "coffee" tabs in two weeks ... on FOUR coffees bought.

Me, on the other hand, still at a mere win of two coffees --- after having put over 35 downrange.

I'm feeling so ripped off.  

PS:

He gets large; I get XLarge.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2009)

Yup!  That caffeine high doesn't help either.  Do you feel like 'Ricochet Rabbit' trying to get that next winning cup?


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yup!  That caffeine high doesn't help either.  Do you feel like 'Ricochet Rabbit' trying to get that next winning cup?



No. 

I have 4 or 5 every day. It's been that way for years. Have to get water into me somehow.


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2009)

Unlucky persons of that contest seem to live mostly in Ontario ...


*Tim Hortons contest odds give Ontarians reason to cry over double-double*


----------



## kratz (11 Mar 2009)

My luck keeps on giving...to someone else.   I'm at 0/19 now.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2009)

I'm 1 for 5, not bad considering I missed the start of it while in VA.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Mar 2009)

3 for 10 this year. My best outcome so far.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Mar 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Unlucky persons of that contest seem to live mostly in Ontario ...
> 
> 
> *Tim Hortons contest odds give Ontarians reason to cry over double-double*



I can attest to this... we lived in Toronto for 4 years and my husband won a whopping 2 coffees and 1 donut


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Mar 2009)

2 drinks and 2 beengs.. lost count of how much I drank to get them


----------



## Azizti (13 Mar 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Unlucky persons of that contest seem to live mostly in Ontario ...
> 
> 
> *Tim Hortons contest odds give Ontarians reason to cry over double-double*



Baah you guys always win the lottery! About time other provinces get a chance  ;D


----------



## dangerboy (14 Mar 2009)

Won a coffee today, there are perks to being in Wainwright.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2009)

Nothing _again_! 

Man, I just can't get a break -- the Krispy Kreme cups in Washington are no luckier than the Starbucks cups in Ottawa or Kingston


----------



## catalyst (14 Mar 2009)

Well we are out of large cups (and you dont get a cup if you buy a large coffee, stop asking .......and will be out of mediums tonight. a bunch were sent out to the FOBS, dont know which one or if all will get them but I do know that a bunch were sent. 

Still about 30 laptops.......and a lot of caps.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'm 1 for 5, not bad considering I missed the start of it while in VA.



1/9 now


----------



## Teflon (14 Mar 2009)

Every cup I get is a winner, I always seem to win another chance to play


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

2/12

both free coffee


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

I've had about 5 coffee's last week and not once did I win, not even a cookie!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Mar 2009)

Another free coffee!!


----------



## kratz (16 Mar 2009)

Charity does not seem to help winning these days.  : I brought coffee/tea to 9er's work and now I am 0/23. This is one of my worst years.


----------



## Franko (16 Mar 2009)

Seems that a few KAFers have won a couple of laptops....EACH.

sigh...

Regards


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Seems that a few KAFers have won a couple of laptops....EACH.
> 
> sigh...
> 
> Regards



Sounds like they sent all the winning cups to KAF.  Glad I hardly buy Tim's anymore.  :


----------



## Teflon (16 Mar 2009)

YES!

Didn't win a laptop, but I've been invited to try again!


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2009)

They keep asking me to come back........Haven't seen a free coffee or cookie or donut or whatever yet.  Must be that guy behind me in the line that is getting all the prizes.


----------



## bradlupa (16 Mar 2009)

I'm doing o.k. i have won 3 coffees, 2 donuts, 1 cookie out of i don't know how manny coffees, my wife won a $100 tim card 

the most luck i have ever had was at the casino in January, won $5163 on a progressive 5cent machine, while the attendant was getting my money i played a machine same game but two down and won another $5300, after that money i went to the $5 dollar machine and won $2000 then i called it quites.  

I only went in with $500 so i think i did well


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Mar 2009)

And what casino might that be at so I can profit from their algorithm generosities?


----------



## kratz (19 Mar 2009)

Finally a winner. I had to change the size in the coffee order, but it worked. Now standing at 2/28 this year. It's still a poor performance compared to past years.


----------



## kratz (23 Mar 2009)

I read this on another BLOG. If this is true, it's a warning for others:









> I present my tab, which thanks to my rim roller says only "n/Gagne Café/Coff" ...
> 
> Cashier: Sorry sir, we cannot accept that because all the words are not there.
> Me: Has never been a problem before
> ...



If it is official policy to present the entire French/English portion of the rim, one would expect it to be mentioned in the rules.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Mar 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I read this on another BLOG. If this is true, it's a warning for others:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isn't really an official policy on accepting these... what happened in this quote was probably just a Timmies employee afraid of breaking a rule and being reprimended. 

Oddball


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> There isn't really an official policy on accepting these... what happened in this quote was probably just a Timmies employee afraid of breaking a rule and being reprimended.
> 
> Oddball



Way back when toonies were introduced (not that you're old enough to remember that) ... there actually were asshats attempting to break them and claim 4 bucks for the 2 bits.  :

I've no doubt that Timmies customers have tried to claim 2 prizes by ripping a "winner" in two. Albeit due to the complete rip-off that it seems to be getting year after year - prizes certainly seem to be fewer and further in between than they once were.

I've been a loyal Timmies customer for years and once used to go out of my way to get a Timmies during roll-up-the-rim ... There'll be no more of that occuring given the last couple of years.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Way back when toonies were introduced (not that you're old enough to remember that) ... there actually were asshats attempting to break them and claim 4 bucks for the 2 bits.  :



People do go through a lot of trouble to try to cheat their way into gaining essentially nothing. Every here and again at work I can hear the girls out front telling customers (who will often become quite irate) that their 'roll up' tab isn't from Tim Horton's.. they try to use Robins Donuts, or Dunkin's to get a free coffee. 
 That's when I laugh, pour myself a free coffee and go make more donuts while drinking the free coffee.

Oddball


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

So far I'm 2 for 8.   Both coffees but I'll take what I can get.  Still kind of hoping for that laptop or the $$$


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

Today I finally won something besides an invite to try again.  Anyone want a donut?  I don't particularly need a fat pill.


----------



## JBoyd (23 Mar 2009)

Well this year all I have won is 2 coffee's, which is ironic when its my wife that likes the coffee and not me really.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Way back when toonies were introduced *(not that you're old enough to remember that)* ... there actually were asshats attempting to break them and claim 4 bucks for the 2 bits.  :



I was old enough then to remember sitting on the back porch with a hammer and a toonie trying to seperate the pieces so I would have enough for *two* bags of chips at the Irving.

Oddball


----------



## Sheerin (24 Mar 2009)

I'm not sure what's going on but I'm golden this year.  Last Tuesday I went 3 for 3 with my coffee purchases (granted it was all free donut/coffe wins).  On Thursday i won another free coffee and yesterday I won again.  
I think since the promotion started i have bought maybe 10 or 12 cups of coffee from TH and of that 6 have been winners.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Mar 2009)

Was in Ottawa/Gatineau this weekend (well, Sunday night and Monday) and I left the province of ONTARIO with one coffee and a donut on three purchases!!

Now try to tell me there is no conspiracy theory to be had!!


----------



## fire_guy686 (29 Mar 2009)

While on leave recently I had no luck at all. I'd say I drank 3 or 4 cups a day for two weeks and won a coffee. Definitely not the best results I've had with roll up the rim.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

I wonder if this guy won anything??


----------



## JBoyd (3 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wonder if this guy won anything??





> The women working at the drive-thru window were not impressed.



Ouch, a bit of an ego crusher for him  ;D


----------



## kratz (3 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wonder if this guy won anything??



Would he be able to participate in RUTRTW if he had already been circumsised?  :nod:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Apr 2009)

If you want one of those cars, you'd better hurry. We got our last shipment of Roll Up cups today when the truck came. It's over when the stores run out of what they have in supply.  

Me? I just got a new car about a month ago, so I don't need the Toyota, my old computer died, so I just got a new one, therefore no need for the laptop, and when I'm at work I get all the free coffee in the world..... I win without playing.

Oddball


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Feb 2012)

It's back!!

Roll up the Rim started today.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2012)

0-1


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2012)

I haven't had a timmies since 31 Jan, this is NOT a good thing for me.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Feb 2012)

I just stated yesterday that I was giving up Tim Hortons this year for Lent.  (For you heathens non-Catholics out there, it's the period between Mardi Gras and Easter.  During this time, Christians will "give up" something dear to their hearts.  You get to break this fast on Sundays, which are days to feast, so).

I guess my fasting from TH's will actually be a bit of a struggle!

But, today, I bought 1, and went 1 for 1!  I lost on my freebie.  So, now 1 for 2.

Have fun all!


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 0-1



Ditto..


----------



## Grunt_031 (20 Feb 2012)

One purchase this morning. Two free coffees already! ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> One purchase this morning. Two free coffees already! ;D





I haven't won squat for two years straight now ... and I am the one who keeps my local franchise afloat yearlong.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Ditto..


Yup, me too.  Just like every year.  SFA.


----------



## Kitty (21 Feb 2012)

I haven't won anything from Tim's in a couple years either. Now I get more excited at the thought of spring peeking around the corner.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Isn't the first sign of spring finding yourself staring at a computer filling PER bubbles  :-X



I'm not at work and neither is the person I have to write one for, so no.

Won a fat pill today.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Oh but you can download CFPAS on your personal computer now! This allows you to write PERs on your off time, during family meals, during Little Johnnys piano recital etc
> 
> Ah spring!



I would still need his info and his brag sheet.  He's on leave........in Florida.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

First coffee got me a free coffee best odds I've ever had.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Feb 2012)

0-4


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

0 - 6; what a surprise.  :


----------



## TN2IC (22 Feb 2012)

1 - 4!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 0 - 6; what a surprise.  :



same......


----------



## Strike (22 Feb 2012)

1-3 for a free coffee.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2012)

0-8......


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Feb 2012)

3 wins, 2 losses on five cups purchased.  If you count the 3 free coffees' rims, then I'm at 3 wins, 2 losses and 2 "free-losses".  (It's confusing, I know, but of the 3 wins, I have turned in two of them for free coffees, and neither of them was a winner).


----------



## Grunt_031 (23 Feb 2012)

On a roll. Free Coffee every day and to top it off fellow worker bought coffee for the shop yesterday afternoon and almost everybody won a free coffee(x3)!!!!!! ;D

Size Large and Medium at CFB Edmonton Timmies!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2012)

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> On a roll. Free Coffee every day and to top it off fellow worker bought coffee for the shop yesterday afternoon and almost everybody won a free coffee(x3)!!!!!! ;D
> 
> Size Large and Medium at CFB Edmonton Timmies!!


I. Hate. You.


----------



## HavokFour (23 Feb 2012)

4-1

There goes my winning streak.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

0 - 8 now too Sapper. I'm beginning to get extremely irritated.


----------



## 57Chevy (23 Feb 2012)

You can try winning online too:

RRRoll up roulette online game
http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/fun.php?15


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2012)

Having the same amount of success there too.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Feb 2012)

free coffee, big time winner I am...


----------



## Grunt_031 (23 Feb 2012)

No luck today :'(


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 0 - 8 now too Sapper. I'm beginning to get extremely irritated.



0-10 now Vern......


----------



## PJGary (23 Feb 2012)

0-4 so far, I also have historically the worst luck with Roll-Up.

I think it's because they know I'm going to buy their coffee anyways so they don't bother giving me incentives  .


----------



## Delaney1986 (23 Feb 2012)

Oh roll up the rim...I have been playing that game for about 8 years now...in that entire time I have won 2 times....and I drink coffee everyday during roll up the rim....one in six chance by butt!

but yet, every year I still play, lol.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 0-10 now Vern......



I may be 0-10 in about 20 minutes ... am drinking my normal XL Black right now.


----------



## PJGary (23 Feb 2012)

Aw DAMN! I won...

Now I can't be a part of the "Tim's never lets me win" club 'til next year.  :crybaby:

Come to think of it, next year I think I'm going to create a "Roll-up Roulette" pot, once you win, you're out of the game.

Who's with me?  :nod:


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

Update: 0 - 10; surprise.  :


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Update: 0 - 10; surprise.  :





Exactly how much longer do you have on leave?  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Update: 0 - 10; surprise.  :



0-12


----------



## BernDawg (24 Feb 2012)

0-2 so far. I just don't get as many Timmies as I used to  :'(


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Feb 2012)

1-4!! WOO!


----------



## Strike (24 Feb 2012)

2-3 for a donut this time.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 0-12



LMAO; I just came in to update mine to same ( 0 - 12 ); Darrell just called and is on his way home to take me shopping - I'm driving ... in downtown Montreal. I'll stop for another coffee in St Hubert before to calm my nerves for the traffic as I still can't deal with that well. When he called, he informed me that he won a donut this morning on his way to work. He's now 1 - 1, the asshole.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2012)

2 - 8.... Woot!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LMAO; I just came in to update mine to same ( 0 - 12 ); Darrell just called and is on his way home to take me shopping - I'm driving ... in downtown Montreal. I'll stop for another coffee in St Hubert before to calm my nerves for the traffic as I still can't deal with that well. When he called, he informed me that he won a donut this morning on his way to work. He's now 1 - 1, the *******.



0-14 ...


this is getting serious.......


----------



## Strike (24 Feb 2012)

2-4.  Last one was a bust.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 0-14 ...
> 
> 
> this is getting serious.......



1-14, won a donut....


----------



## dale622 (25 Feb 2012)

4/7! All donuts....


----------



## GAP (25 Feb 2012)

Thieves stealing Roll Up the Rim cups
By Doug Hempstead, QMI Agency
Article Link 

OTTAWA — There's stealing to support your addiction, and then there's this -- sneaking off with ill-gotten Roll Up the Rim cups from Tim Hortons.

It's really happening.

Some Tim Hortons locations are found inside Esso gas bars -- little self-serve counters where brown beverage lovers pour their own coffee, add their own fixins.

Under the promise of anonymity -- because Esso staff aren't allowed to speak to reporters -- a manager at a west-end Ottawa location explained why the cups weren't in their usual location but rather safely stashed behind the main cash counter.

Not only are people "double and triple-cupping" their drinks, but in some cases, they're walking out with entire sleeves of cups.

"They distract the cashier and then walk out with them," she said on Friday. "It's one of the most popular games in Canada, I think."


She described patrons' passionate attraction to the twice-a-year contest like "that character from Lord of the Rings who says My Precious, My Precious."

She's referring to Gollum.

The manager said someone recently tried to pry open the door to their storeroom and figures boxes of virgin Roll Up The Rim cups were the likely target.

She said she's not the first manager to take the approach of hiding the cups, in fact she got the idea from one of her colleagues.

It's also not the first, or most depressing, example of rim theft.

In April 2010, someone broke into a Chatham, Ont., home through a screen door and made off with three Roll Up The Rim winning cups -- in broad daylight, around 10 a.m.

Cops were quoted in the local paper saying, "This criminal must have needed a coffee in a really bad way to risk going to jail."

Indeed.

The manager here points out her store has cameras in place as theft protection and said the cups themselves are expensive -- considerably more than their liquidy innards.

The odds of winning one of the 47 million prizes hiding under a rim is one in six, according to Tim Hortons. 
More on link


----------



## HavokFour (25 Feb 2012)

13-6 now. The Timmy's at the Rideau Centre seems to be my spot. ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 1-14, won a donut....



2-14 .... donut and coffee.....

How you doing Vern?


----------



## Strike (26 Feb 2012)

2-5 as of today.


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2012)

Got my first win of the year down in Ft Knox, KY of all places. Free coffee.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 2-14 .... donut and coffee.....
> 
> How you doing Vern?



3-14


----------



## Strike (28 Feb 2012)

3-7 (2 coffees and a doughnut)


----------



## BernDawg (28 Feb 2012)

0-4  So far :'(
According to their promotional literature I only have to buy 2 more for a winner.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> 0-4  So far :'(
> According to their promotional literature I only have to buy 2 more for a winner.....



Well look how long it took me to win something .....


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Feb 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> 0-4  So far :'(
> According to their promotional literature I only have to buy 2 more for a winner.....


No, it doesn't.  People misinterpret what "1 in 6" means.  Every time you buy a coffee, that's a 1 in 6 chance.  You've purchased 4, and lost on each one.  Chances are you will lose out on the next two as well, because the odds haven't changed to 1 in 2 chances to win.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Feb 2012)

Even at those odds  1 in 2 I'd still suck.  No winners yet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Feb 2012)

Still nada.   :surrender:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 3-14



4-14

 ;D


----------



## dapaterson (29 Feb 2012)

0 for 0 so far - since the baristas at Starbucks are better looking, they get my business.


----------



## Strike (29 Feb 2012)

3-8


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Feb 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 0 for 0 so far - since the baristas at Starbucks are better looking, they get my business.



No, you're just a hippy 


eace:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 4-14
> 
> ;D



5-14


----------



## BernDawg (1 Mar 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't.  People misinterpret what "1 in 6" means.  Every time you buy a coffee, that's a 1 in 6 chance.  You've purchased 4, and lost on each one.  Chances are you will lose out on the next two as well, because the odds haven't changed to 1 in 2 chances to win.


Great! Now my dreams of a free coffee are shattered, SHATTERED! I tell you......


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Coffee 20 is going downrange now; I'm still sitting at just one measley coffee. Darrell is at 4 - 7 (better than 1 in 2 for him right now).  :


----------



## Scott (1 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 0 for 0 so far - since the baristas at Starbucks are better looking, they get my business.



Tall and Small cafe for me...though they hire emo girls to work there and that's not my thing. Though I am sure Hammer Sandwich will be moving here when he reads this.

I have a hate on for Tim's of late. I now firmly believe that if you are awarded a franchise then you should either, a) erect traffic lights complete with appropriate turning lanes, b) build at the back of a five acre lot to accommodate lineups for drive through, c) be located five miles from town centres (I'm willing to bend for non-standalone locations, like in office buildings) I loathe Tim's traffic.


----------



## Strike (1 Mar 2012)

3-9


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Mar 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I loathe Tim's traffic.



If you would just go as the Batman here, you'd avoid all that Tims Traffic ;D


----------



## Scott (1 Mar 2012)

You have your alter ego, I have mine. 

rancing:


----------



## Privateer (1 Mar 2012)

0 for 2.  As I walked up to the counter, a guy was celebrating because he just won $100.  (It was an XL cup and I bought a small, so I wouldn't have got that cup in any event.)


----------



## BernDawg (2 Mar 2012)

0-5......


----------



## Strike (2 Mar 2012)

3-11.  So much for the winning streak.


----------



## BernDawg (6 Mar 2012)

Busy weekend and some tme on the road so no we're 1-9, free doughnut! Yay!!

I actually find it surprising that with the CF's penchant for Tim's and the amount of cups purchased by members that no one on the site has had a major win yet. (unless I've missed something...)


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

3 years ago I was heading of to a job in Sk.I met the rest of the crew in Thunder Bay they pull into Tims drive through get 4 black large coffee's guy driving pays this round. guy in the back who got last cup rolls up his $10,000. try's to give it back to the guy who payed, guy wont take it says he bought it for the other guy, its his. (On a side note this guy was an ass to work with but must say he had scruples) don't see a pay check to paycheck Construction worker stick to his values a lot these days. and the bitch of it is the guy who won never bought coffee ever.


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Busy weekend and some tme on the road so no we're 1-9, free doughnut! Yay!!



On Saturday, I drove from Montreal to Gagetown and then back again (19 hour trip, LOTS of Timmies). Two extra people in the truck on the way back ... and still no winning cups en route. Have also been playing online every day. Nada there either. Well over 40 coffees now and have won only a single damn coffee. Not impressed.


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2012)

Wow!! A miracle has just occured ... during my online attempt:



> Congratulations!
> 
> You are the winner of a $25 Tim Card®.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (8 Mar 2012)

Wait...you can play the game online now? Wow.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Mar 2012)

0-25+ very pissed off with the whole affair.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2012)

baa humbug, the affair is almost over and only a coffee and donut to show for it.


----------



## Delaney1986 (11 Mar 2012)

0-24.....this is why I don't play the lotto...


----------



## GAP (12 Mar 2012)

former rrrrrrroll up the rrrrrrrrimer's 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/roll-up-the-rim-to-win-returns-by-graham-roumieu/article2351199/


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Mar 2012)

At least they were winners, with the exception of the mad woman.  I may still join her.  Still a shut out.  I may as well change my name to Maple Leafs.  I'd wager they'll see a winning cup before I do.   :rage:


----------



## Teflon (20 Mar 2012)

BAM! FREE DONUT! -  ;D I am sooo freaken happy I just pissed myself!


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Apr 2012)

Evidently someone won a car at the CFB Kingston Tim Horton's last week.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Evidently someone won a car at the CFB Kingston Tim Horton's last week.



Oui Oui.

While you were swimming your ass off, he was coffee-breaking at Timmies and rolling up the car.  >


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Apr 2012)

To revive a dead thread (oops). I ended the season 16 wins out of 28 total Large or XLarge Double-Double's.

Today after a long day of work, I had purchased another (well after the end of the contest), and found myself staring into an Excel Spreadsheet... rolling up the rim on a normal ol' Timmies cup. 

The Boss was giving me weird looks but I couldn't figure out why until I took the cup out of my teeth. Got myself a get-out-of-work-early card though!*





*actually, so did everyone else...


----------



## kratz (21 Feb 2018)

People have had three weeks to play RUTRTW. 
Aside from blank rims on some game cups, how have your odds been this year?

I haven't bought any this year, so I'm at zero for zero.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Feb 2018)

7 zip.  At least with McDonald's every 7th is a winner.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2018)

At my work, we've got an easel set up.  After every purchase, you look up the size of your coffee (S/M/L/XL) and add a line to show if it's a winner or a loser.

So far, we can conclude: We drink lots of large coffees.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2018)

Larges only.  O for 10 so far.


----------



## Occam (22 Feb 2018)

LStL (along with its Tim Hortons) being closed has put a serious dent in my RUTRTW.  1 for 6 so far; free coffee.


----------



## AbdullahD (22 Feb 2018)

3 mediums 1 large
2 free donuts won and a coffee..

Lots of luck on medium double doubles lol


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2018)

Free coffee only so far.


----------

